# a potential still life candidate



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

this is a scene from my mantle.. 
this was taken with the flash bounced off of the ceiling. (hence low shadows)
Camera was set up in Aperature Priority (Av) @ f/4


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Great detail and very crisp. It amazes me on shot's of just the simplest things and how it just works.

Monte


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Some I've shot in the past...*

Cutter maybe you could sticky this...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! Cutter, there's not even any DUST on that mantle. You're good!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Rusty...your first one of the shell really catches my eye everytime I look at it. The shadowy dark background and the light colored shell made a super photo.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> WOW! Cutter, there's not even any DUST on that mantle. You're good!


 I'm not sure I have a mantle under my dust!

I will probably have to shoot something new if I am going to play on this one. So far I only have a couple that might qualify:

Still life with Leopard track:



Dem bones:



I have some more bones in the works so maybe I will try something new (if my package gets here before the end of the month).

I am not sure these qualify, but they are what I have on hand.

[Click picture for larger image size -- but not the original as I think those are too large.]

Doh!









I forgot I have a whole set of knife pictures -- so I could always use one of these:


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I still think the second one is great, Charles. And the first one ... just the idea of a leopard print with the round next to it hints at all kinds of adventure and danger to come ... pretty cool.

Rusty, got to agree with Pod, this is the second time I've looked at that shell and just been mesmerized for a second. Amazing what a "simple" shot can do.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The shell and the leaf !! wow..


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's another...*

It's cluttered, but I really like the colors and reflections...how about you?


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I had an idea along the same lines as CH's second pic (I like his better!) and took a few shots a couple of days ago. They didn't turn out as I had hoped so it's back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How did you get Bambi to stand still for that shot????


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> How did you get Bambi to stand still for that shot????


 If I had a dollar for every time...:rotfl:

That and "Is it dead?"

"No, I just taught it to lie real still for the pictures...Here's your sign."


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> I had an idea along the same lines as CH's second pic (I like his better!) and took a few shots a couple of days ago. They didn't turn out as I had hoped so it's back to the drawing board for me.


 Nice wood on that rifle! I was thinking about taking some more pictures but with a bolt gun this time. I may have to pull the only pretty one out of the safe now. I did get some bad news from the taxidermist -- he has to clean up the skull he was going to send me that I planned to use, so I won't have it until March.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Nice wood on that rifle! I was thinking about taking some more pictures but with a bolt gun this time. I may have to pull the only pretty one out of the safe now. I did get some bad news from the taxidermist -- he has to clean up the skull he was going to send me that I planned to use, so I won't have it until March.


Thanks, I only have one "pretty" gun too. Too bad your skull won't arrive on time. I think I'm going to use a pic from my archives for the contest.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Clutter:*



RustyBrown said:


> It's cluttered, but I really like the colors and reflections...how about you?


Cool...if you keep looking at the picture you keep seeing new objects and colors...really cool!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I like your what you are going for there Pod. I'm looking forward to your re-shoot. (but already looks good as-is)


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

This one just makes me hungry!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter said:


> I like your what you are going for there Pod. I'm looking forward to your re-shoot. (but already looks good as-is)


 I like it as well.

There is a guy from Denmark on another board that has done some shots of his guns and knives that make me jealous. Unfortunately the search I did for his rifle pictures turned up bad links (old Hunt101 and other hosts) as they were the shots I liked best but here are some links to some of his knife and other pictures if you like that kind of thing:

Stag-handled Randall

More Randalls 

EK Commando

Different EK Commando

Bowie

500 Jeffery Rounds


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I like it as well.
> 
> There is a guy from Denmark on another board that has done some shots of his guns and knives that make me jealous. Unfortunately the search I did for his rifle pictures turned up bad links (old Hunt101 and other hosts) as they were the shots I liked best but here are some links to some of his knife and other pictures if you like that kind of thing:
> 
> ...


Those were some neat pictures Someone was really creative to take just a few items and turn them into such good photo's. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Those were some neat pictures Someone was really creative to take just a few items and turn them into such good photo's. Thanks for posting.


 The guy definitely has better props than I do -- I wish I had the pictures of his pre-64 Model 70 375H&H and his 500 Jeffery. I have to remember to get some of those giant porcupine quills as well. I don't think I can get the special forces patches since I don't teach knife fighting and other skills like he does!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Are you ready?*

Let's kickstart this thread. Light provided by swinging the chandelier over the dining room table.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Rusty, I like the colors of the lures you selected. I had considered using some antique lures (not exactly sure where they are right now) in a photo for the contest but I never followed through. The wading shoe with sand on the bottom is a nice touch.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I took this one last weekend on a somewhat overcast day. I tried with and without flash and B&W, this one turned out the best. The **** skin is 36 years old, caught when I was a kid. The traps are about the same age and the rifle was given to me by my Dad.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Those are both nice, but I am not going back to the drawing board and re-shoot!

I suppose the benefit of the contest subject is that it forced us to take more pictures, which is a good thing.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Dang, I knew I should have gotten off my lazy bu... and did a fishing tackle photo. LOL

Nice job, Rusty ... the technical aspects of your photos are fantastic. 

Pod ... I love that old shotgut and trap.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

Here are some that I took with our Canon S2 IS 5Mp.

The flamingos are at the Houston Zoo, and the dragonfly is in my backyard.


----------

